# Help please regarding Swift Kontiki 645 purchase



## 105680 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I am looking to buy a Kontiki 645 around the 2003/4 age. Is there anything in particular I should checking/looking for when I view one for sale?

Thanks in advance


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

speak to Russel, he should be around soon to help

John


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Dampness and obvious water ingress, buy a damp meter and check it thoroughly in the cupboars, bed boxes, luton etc .. if damp walk away.
Inspect the uphostery, windows and door for obvious 'tide' marks.
Check the shower tray, wash basin and windows for cracks. 

This applies to all motorhomes not just Swifts. 

Good luck..


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

All i can say is speak to Russel he will be best placed to advise on that make of MH


----------



## 105680 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Again
Well I have found 2 that I am interested in. 

One is a 2003 18,000 miles FSH and the following extras
wind out canopy/safari room
solar panel
2 batteries
Full european sat nav system
Reversing cam
Inverter

The other is a 2004 14,000 FSH and a solar panel

The predicament I have is that they are both the same price so which should I go for?

The 2004 needs servicing but that will give me years warranty but with the 2003 I wont have any kind of warranty.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki*

Hi

Are you buying at a dealer or private.

As for extras, you can always add them at a later date - ie - judge the van on it's merits, not the extras.

Russell


----------



## 105680 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Russel
Thanks for your advice...Both MH's are from private sellers.


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

BOOM3R said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am looking to buy a Kontiki 645 around the 2003/4 age. Is there anything in particular I should checking/looking for when I view one for sale?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Guess you may have found one by now, but I am seriously thinking of changing my 645 for an A-class. It is a 2003, 24K miles, FSH, Sat Nav, Cat.1 Alarm, Bike Rack x 4, Awning/safari room, Colour Reversing Camera. Good condition. Let me know if you are interested!

Cheers,

Paul


----------

